# Judge This Course!! Horse and Rider.



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my baby Cowboy. He is 4, and has started his jumps. We are going to a schooling show next week, so we did some multi-jump practice/courses, which he had never done. We then added 'scary stuff' to it the day following, which is the course you see here  





 
No worries about overjumping him - He was loving this, didn't duck out at all, and no more jumping untill show day for him!! These are all 18'', except the crossrail, which is like ... 2 inches  I compete 2'9'' with my trainer and her schoolhorses, but Cowboy has only just started out, and we are taking it easy. Nothing even close to 2'9 untill he is 6. Period. I don't want him out early, and I don't want him discouraged. 

ANYWAYS, this was our last round of the day, and I asked to have it recorded. IMO, Cowboy was almost perfect. Got all his leads, got the distance for the line, kept his head on straight ... the only thing wrong with him was when he broke from the canter at the end. I'm not asking me though!! Judge him AND me!! Things I've noticed about me - my legs are swinging ... a lot. My legs don't usually move a lot at the trot on the school horses, so idk whats going on here. If you know, tell me! I also need to sit back in between the line.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You need to change the privacy settings on the video; it's private.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

**VIDEO**


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's still listed as private.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Let me repost. How do you delete a thread?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I can see both videos...weird nobody else can see them. Horse looks like he's going to enjoy eventing. Nice relaxed jumping. I'd like to see you more out of the saddle and more still in your upper body. Your knees should be absorbing the motion while in your half seat rendering your upper body motionless to the naked eye. Once he's jumping more, gymnastics will help a lot.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you MBP  Yea, the video thing is wierd  Who knows... 

Anyways, I have noticed I move a lot on him. I try to excuse it as me just getting used to him, but I think it's time to buckle down and throw that out x.x 

When you say 'get out of the saddle,' do you mean on the flat, trotting and cantering, or in 2point?


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i can see it too!
i like your horse, i cant believe he's four, he looks super quiet. i think you could put him together better though and give him a better balance and gait to jump from. and i agree about doing gymnastics i think it would help you to refine your position and also help your horse learn too. overall i think you guys are a good pair. good luck at your show!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

2 point. Do you ski? If you've ever done moguls, it's the same idea. Jim Wofford has a good exercise for remaining motionless when in 2 point or galloping position. At all 3 gaits, ride with your hand behind you touching your rear with one side and the cantle with the other. That space should remain the same distance when you're in 2 point. It took me a long time to find the sweet spot, but it's well worth finding.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot to ask. Your horse is my horse's twin. What was his racing name?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Jumper12 - Thank you  Adressing his age, you'd think he's 50 hes so quiet. The *only* spazzy-younglike flaw I have found is when he's in a big space just going on the rail, at the 3rd turn he likes to speed up - they trained him for it in racing. He has come down on it though  Do you mean 'put together' like as in 'collect him?' We are working on trying to collect, and he does it alot better in a smaller space. We will continue to try it htough!

MyBoyPuck - Sorry, never ski-ed  I may try that excersize you mentioned!! Haha, his race/show name is Just Call Me Cowboy. It really has no spaces, but it drives me nuts x.x 
Sire - Star Dabbler >no spaces
Dam - This Is The Life >no spaces


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, no relation whatsoever going 4 generations back. I thought for sure they shared some blood.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, no relation whatsoever going 4 generations back. I thought for sure they shared some blood.


lol, horses are tricky  What's Puck's registered name? Now you've got me all curious


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

That looked so fun! I would focus on your lower leg being your anchor, at posting trot rise up up nice and tall, and also nice elastic elbows that come down by your side.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

RoosHuman - Thank you!! Love your username by the way  Thanks for helping with my leg problem especially!! I've actually been told (I was riding 14hh at the time...) to not post so high. Should I really get anchored and post higher because Cowboy is so big? It was great fun, he's really a joy to ride <3 You can feel in him that he's like - Jump? Now? YAY! Where's the next one? - So it makes for a fun ride  

With the bending my arms more - the reins I have on him are standard reins, but he has a long neck, and I think they are too short. How do you measure reins? Can I get bigger than just the average ones?

Thanks Everyone!! Keep it coming!!


----------

